# Newbie looking to play in NYC area.



## 2gig (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm looking to play DnD 3.5. The closer to Astoria the better. My schedule is extremely flexible.


----------



## am181d (Aug 14, 2012)

2gig said:


> I'm looking to play DnD 3.5. The closer to Astoria the better. My schedule is extremely flexible.




Don't have a group in NYC right now, but I live in Astoria (off the R) and enjoy 3.5. If anyone else crawls out of the woodwork, maybe we can get something going.


----------

